# Introducing Duck Band Brand Outdoor Jewelry!



## mathewsz744

Nice.


----------



## Duck Band Brand

I am very happy that everyone likes our designs! It is great when your fellow hunters support what you are doing.

We have had a couple people ask about delivery times. Every piece of jewelry is made to order for each individual customer. Approximate delivery time from when your order is placed will be eight weeks. Each piece has to be rendered, cast, and hand finished. They truly are custom pieces and no two are exactly alike.

Feel free to PM us with any other questions you may have.

Thanks!


----------



## xPATx

very nice looking stuff man id get a ring if they wernt so much money haha


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Don't forget everyone, we can do just about anything you want with jewelry. Just let us know what you have in mind!


----------



## thirdypointer

Great looking work you have there, i got 3 friends getting married in the next year i passed this onto........i may need a commision lol! If jewelry sold in an archery shop, i would carry some.


----------



## Duck Band Brand

We have had several requests for elk jewelry. Here are some designs Don has been working on.


----------



## Duck Band Brand

I thought I would take the time to explain the order process so that it is in the thread for everyone to read. 

If you decide you want a ring, the first thing you need to do is go to your local jewelry store and get sized for a wide band. It is usually a half size larger than your regular ring size. While you are there have them show you rings that are 8mm, 10mm, and 12mm wide. Those are the widths that we offer the outdoor jewelry in. Some of the more intricate designs, like the bass and spinnerbait, can only be done in 12mm. Once all of those details are worked out we will provide you with our PayPal information if you wish to pay with a credit/debit card. If you wish to pay with check or money order you can mail it to our store address. Each piece is custom made and will take approximately eight weeks to complete.

Here are some more designs for everyone to check out.


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Here are some more designs including one of our calls. I should also mention that everything we do is made in the U.S.A. and we are proud of it!


----------



## 117149

bump


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Here are a few more designs.


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Bump!


----------



## NuttyNative

Very nice pieces and AWESOME logo!!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

NuttyNative said:


> Very nice pieces and AWESOME logo!!


Thanks!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Bridal season is here. 

These make great wedding bands!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

We can do just about anything you have in mind. Let us know your ideas and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

New design for the hog hunters!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Don't forget, we can design virtually anything you have in mind!:thumbs_up


----------



## Duck Band Brand

We have a big announcement to make!

After many trials and tribulations we have found a company that can mass produce our three most popular styles to our specifications. We now have the three rings pictured below available for immediate purchase! We are very excited to have this option available to our customers for a couple of reasons. There will be no waiting once your order is placed and we can offer them at a lower cost. 50% of the price of a custom ring to be exact! 

The detail and finish on these rings is fantastic! We have them available in *even sizes 9-13.*

*Price is $150.00 TYD*

As always, we can do anything custom that would like us to.


----------



## boarman1

Man I really like this.


Duck Band Brand said:


> New design for the hog hunters!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

boarman1 said:


> Man I really like this.


Thanks!


----------



## amarchery

These guys have a lot of very cool stuff. This is a fraction of what they have or can make!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Hunting season is right around the corner. Kick off the season with a surprise gift for your special hunter!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

These are so awesome! Do you make any bands for women? Even if they are not "wedding" bands, lots of women wear thumb rings!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Any of our bands can be ordered in any size you need. We would be happy to work with you to design a custom ring! Just PM me with what you have in mind and we will see what we can do.


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Now is the time to get your orders in for Christmas!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Contact us for the perfect gift for the hunter in your family! Christmas is right around the corner!


----------



## Duck Band Brand

Here are some designs we are working on at the moment.


----------

